# [40k] Starter box, Dark Vengence. Updated with full page images.



## maddermax

Edit: updated with new and better pictures from thread. Info on what's contained in the Starter set is at the bottom. Drop date for it is apparently September 1st.

MadCowCrazy: Unboxing, in German though







xenobiotic said:


> Some more pictures posted in the Chaos rumour thread and warseer.
> Chaos Lord, Hellbrute and Chosen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaos Cultists (Perfect for Necromunda!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Angel Librarian, Captain + Limited Edition Chaplain
> Dark Angel Tactical squad (note it's plasma gun + plasma cannon and not 2 x plasma gun as was speculated earlier)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally another picture of the plastic limited edition chaplain





rxcky said:


> Found Them  credit to warseer





stephen.w.langdon said:


> Something to hopefully tie all the pic's together


Original post and pictures:



Apparently these are pics of the new Starter set stuff. From WargamerAU's glynaynsley, don't know where he got them from.

















































Edit, just added on one extra pic that I missed in the upload. Thanks to stephen.w.langdon for reminding me 




Edit: also, for completeness, the info from the starter kit spoilers thread:

Chinese pages info:


From Barcode at BolS



> UPDATED WITH TRANSLATED TEXT by darthpuyang
> 
> Dark Angels
> captain with power sword, combi-plasma, iron halo.
> librarian with bolt pistol and force sword
> combat squad sarge with plasma pistol and chainsword, 2 plasma gun, 7 bolter
> death wing sarge with power sword and storm bolter, 1 assult cannon and 1 chain fist,others 3 power fist
> raven wing sarge with chain sword, one bike with plasma, one with pisotl, all twin link bolter
> they all have frag and krak grenades
> 
> Chaos
> Lord with power sword and plasma pistol
> dreadnought ( the name in Chinese is something like hell beast, but I assume it's dread from rumors) with multi-melta and power fist( dreadnought fist?)
> chosen champion with power maul , 1 lightning claw, 1 power fist, 1 power axe, 2 close combat weapon
> cultist leader with 2 ccw, 1 flamer, 8 with ccw and auto pistol
> cultist 2 leader with shotgun and ccw, 1 heavy stubber, 8 autogun





Info from Beasts of War:





khrone forever said:


> So the word has been out for some time that the new Warhammer 40K starter box, replacing Assault on Black Reach, will (or is that should) contain Dark Angels and Chaos Marines… but is that really true… and if it is, what will you get?
> 
> Well, you might feel better to know there are still some insiders in the Stalinist like regime that is GW who want the fans to be excited and those plucky rebels have braved the wrath of the mighty Empire to bring you some solid information on the contents of the new box… information that bodes very well for those interested, not only in starting 40K, but those with existing collections too!
> 
> So here we go… and remember… many Bothan spies lost their lives bringing you this information!
> 
> Chaos Cultists are in!
> 
> That’s right all you Chaos players… I refused point blank to believe that GW would ever release Chaos Cultist, but they have. The Dark Vengeance boxed set (did I not mention the name previously?) will have 2 units of 10 Chaos Cultist models, one armed with auto-guns (with a shotgun & CC weapon for the leader and a Heavy Stubber support trooper) and one with auto-pistol & CC weapon (with 2 CC weapons for the leader and a Flamer support model).
> 
> The Chaos Cultist look like everything you’ve ever wanted for Chaos. They’re bound in rags, with metal half-masks and weapons that suit the cobbled-together, improvised look that you expect from the dregs of Chaos.
> 
> But that’s not all for those naughty Chaos worshippers; they’re getting a unit of 6 Chosen…elite Chaos Space Marines, armed with a variety of Power Weapons (a Maul on the Sergeant, a Power Fist, a Chain Axe and a set of Lightning Claws by the look of things). The remaining Chosen are armed with Boltguns, but this bodes well for the potential that these exemplars of Chaos might get some more customisable options in the upcoming new Chaos Marines codex.
> 
> To lead your forces, you have the obligatory Chaos Lord, armed with a Power Sword & Plasma Pistol. His pose is a bit static, but that is only in comparison to the much more animated Chosen.
> 
> Lastly… what would Chaos be without something big and menacing to bring to the table? Well… how about a brand new model… the Hellbrute!
> 
> The massive Hellbrute model comes equipped with a Multi-Melta & Power Fist. Suggesting that this isn’t a Dreadnought replacement, but is in fact a huge suit of specialist armour crewed by a Chaos Marine (or more likely a Champion). Actually, the model resembles a huge suit of Terminator Armour with lots of cool Chaos gribbly bits… I’m hoping for a Monstrous Creature that acts like the Dreadknight… what about all you Chaos fans? What would you like it to be?
> 
> But what about the Dark Angels?
> 
> They haven’t been left wanting and with a new codex (no doubt in their future) there is quite a bit to have a look at.
> 
> Firstly, they wouldn’t be Space Marines without the obligatory 10 man Tactical Squad. However, the Dark Angel Tactical-Squad has a twist… it’s got Plasma!
> 
> The ordinary Space Marine grunts come sporting a Boltgun, but the squad also has a Plasma Gunner and a Heavy Plasma Cannon model giving support… and just to round out the theme… a Plasma Pistol/Chainsword Sergeant.
> 
> Looks like that squad will be getting hot!
> 
> The Tactical Squad also has a mixture of poses, this time around. Some of the Bolter-totting Marines are holding their ubiquitous weapon at jaunty angles to make the squad look a bit more animated… and it works too… good job GW!
> 
> The Marine side wouldn’t be Space Marines without a smattering of Terminators… so you get a squad of 5 of them. It’s a pretty standard squad, with Stormbolter/Power Fist, with a Power Sword Sergeant. However, you do get an Assault Cannon and Chainfist option… and true to previous form… the models now come in a variety of more dynamic poses with the squad sergeant even sporting Wings but thankfully no nipple armour!
> 
> The last squad in the box is a unit of 3 Space Marine (or Ravenwing) Bikers, with Sergeant and one Biker sporting Bolt Pistol/Chainsword and the third Biker packing a Plasma Gun. The models look similar to previous Ravenwing Bikers (with that big wing banner on the back) and are probably the least inspiring out of the box.
> 
> But let’s not end on a low… let’s talk about the Dark Angel Triple Whammy… 3 Heroes!
> 
> The box will contain a Dark Angels Company Master (Balthasar)… resplendent with his erect Power Sword!
> 
> A Dark Angels Librarian… with a slightly less impressive looking Force Sword… and a limited edition Interrogator Chaplain, who’s Power Armour (including smoking exhaust details) and embellished robe might be the most ostentatious model in the box!
> 
> That’s all the models in the box… but what about the Rulebook?
> 
> I know many of you have been planning to buy the box (price TBC) in order to get your hands on the smaller rulebook. So rest easy… there will be one in the box.
> 
> There will also be templates and a new How to Play Dark Vengeance booklet, that allows you to jump right into the action.


----------



## bitsandkits

those look amazing, cant wait to see the rest.


----------



## xenobiotic

If these are anything to go by when judging the quality of the miniatures in the box I do believe I will buy two of them 

Looks like a huge step up from AoBR!


----------



## Azkaellon

wow that chaos stuff looks sweet!


----------



## slaaneshy

Love the cultist and the chaos lord chap looks sweet!


----------



## deathwatch27

Looking good. shame I don't collect either army... although those cultists would be good with my guards


----------



## bitsandkits

all the starter set models so far are making the stardard range look like poo,these remind me alot of the quality we got in the space hulk box.


----------



## normtheunsavoury

I withdraw my comment from your thread in General 40K Bits, I will be buying this, no ifs, buts or maybes!


----------



## unxpekted22

looks a bit too much detail for a starter set but if y'all think its accurate, then awesome. First guy looks a bit out of place though, imo.


----------



## maddermax

unxpekted22 said:


> looks a bit too much detail for a starter set but if y'all think its accurate, then awesome. First guy looks a bit out of place though, imo.


It'll be interesting to see if they make the cultists all the same, or with a lot of variety in their looks. Hopefully there'll be a fair amount of variety, as they look like they'd make good fill ins for necromunda gangers or sci-fi RPGs.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

That's a lot Dark Angel gear on that commander. Lovely models though.


----------



## darknightdrako

The Chosen looks way too chaotic for my IW army  although I think the Chaos Lord would fit right in . As for the DA models a simple sculp of the sword into blood drops would make them fit right in into my BA army. *crosses fingers if the pics are true*

Also I'm probably gona start yelling "Weeee has captuured it!" when a cultist grabs an objective XD.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Oh!   

I'm gonna have to buy this! And I still have 1500pts of Dark Eldar to paint and 750pts of Skaven! Next year this will definitely be my first GW purchase once I have some more money.


LotN


----------



## Septok

This has me confused. In order, it seems to be Cultist, Librarian, Chaos Lord, Chosen, ??? (Possibly Sorcerer? Probably wishful thinking), DA Captain dude (Can't remember the name). 

Which begs the question: the penultimate picture. What is it?


----------



## bitsandkits

Septok said:


> This has me confused. In order, it seems to be Cultist, Librarian, Chaos Lord, Chosen, ??? (Possibly Sorcerer? Probably wishful thinking), DA Captain dude (Can't remember the name).
> 
> Which begs the question: the penultimate picture. What is it?


Hes another chosen.


----------



## bitsandkits

whats annoying about this is someone somewhere in the world has a copy of WD at this very moment with those pictures in and isnt sharing them all!!!!


----------



## Septok

bitsandkits said:


> Hes another chosen.


I had my hopes up for a bit. Probably the Maul Sergeant in that case.


----------



## Red Corsairs

Looks like I'm going to be making a new purchase from GW in the not too distant future... these look fantastic!


----------



## yanlou

OMG f**cking god, they look awesome, more Chaos for my army and i knew from the rule book itll be Word Bearers featuring, yessssss


----------



## xenobiotic

bitsandkits said:


> whats annoying about this is someone somewhere in the world has a copy of WD at this very moment with those pictures in and isnt sharing them all!!!!


What I don't get is why people that get the WDs first always have lousy camera skills and/or broken scanners and then proceed to re-size the images to 150x300 pixels...


----------



## bitsandkits

xenobiotic said:


> What I don't get is why people that get the WDs first always have lousy camera skills and/or broken scanners and then proceed to re-size the images to 150x300 pixels...


i know what you mean, if i was leaking these it would be as clear as day, i blame the Iphone.


----------



## Nave Senrag

Dear lord. When I saw the lord, I mistook it for something someone drew. That's amazing.


----------



## Doelago

Sweet Emprah, those are amazing. Seems I will be burning even more money at 6th edition than I had intended. 



bitsandkits said:


> i blame the Iphone.


I blame people that cant use the iPhone.


----------



## kickboxerdog

i love the look of the DA models especially the librarian, i really cant wait, and also a good excuse to start a new army , although i did consider turning the dark angels into fallan angels and using the cultists within there army.


----------



## Sethis

Assuming that the rest of the range follows suit, you can expect me to sell my 5000pt Space Marine army and start buying up Chaos. No question.


----------



## rxcky

Time to dig out and dust off all those DA from when the last dex came out, Deathwing assaults here we go!

Just really hope the new codex will be out before next year, one can but dream.


----------



## Vaz

Urgh, Painting is "horrible" cartoony rubbish standard and the photography (of both the magazine and the models themselves) is excessively poor.

I can't wait to see some pictures of the actual models done by people who can properly paint and properly take pictures.


----------



## bitsandkits

Vaz said:


> Urgh, Painting is "horrible" cartoony rubbish standard and the photography (of both the magazine and the models themselves) is excessively poor.
> 
> I can't wait to see some pictures of the actual models done by people who can properly paint and properly take pictures.


what a waste of your ten thousandth post


----------



## Vaz

Its moaning so I least im consistent.


----------



## xenobiotic

Some more pictures posted in the Chaos rumour thread and warseer.
Chaos Lord, Hellbrute and Chosen








Chaos Cultists (Perfect for Necromunda!)









Dark Angel Librarian, Captain + Limited Edition Chaplain
Dark Angel Tactical squad (note it's plasma gun + plasma cannon and not 2 x plasma gun as was speculated earlier)









And finally another picture of the plastic limited edition chaplain


----------



## seermaster

the chaos great cultists uuuuuuuurgh they look like guys out of mad max atleast give them mutaqtions or somthing ???????????
know the chaos limited adition chaplin know that i love


----------



## rxcky

xenobiotic said:


> Some more pictures posted in the Chaos rumour thread and warseer.
> Chaos Lord, Hellbrute and Chosen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaos Cultists (Perfect for Necromunda!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Angel Librarian, Captain + Limited Edition Chaplain
> Dark Angel Tactical squad (note it's plasma gun + plasma cannon and not 2 x plasma gun as was speculated earlier)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally another picture of the plastic limited edition chaplain


DEATHWING????? You are just teasing us now


----------



## rxcky

Found Them  credit to warseer


----------



## Vanchet

:O BUY!!! Games-workshop has actually made a improvement

EDIT-Think my brain is gonna be made into soup @[email protected] box is so beautiful


----------



## stephen.w.langdon

Something to hopefully tie all the pic's together

View attachment 959936644


----------



## Doelago

OK, GW can have my money. :crazy: 

In what way is that sexy Chaplain limited edition? Only available in special starter box of ultimate vengeance or what?


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Ok, I'm going to have to do them as Dark Angels because to spoil them models would be sacrilege. I got a squad of assault marines and a dreadnought painted as Guardians of the Covenant though but since they are unforgiven I guess they can slide straight into the army with me repainting them.


----------



## kickboxerdog

Doelago said:


> OK, GW can have my money. :crazy:
> 
> In what way is that sexy Chaplain limited edition? Only available in special starter box of ultimate vengeance or what?



^^^ thats my question exactly^^^

also do we know a price yet?


----------



## bitsandkits

Price quoted on warseer as £65


----------



## Sethis

Chaos. In my face. Now. Please. Do want.

Going to get 1 set to start with, and by the time i'm done painting them in Alpha Legion colours, hopefully they'll have a new dex coming soon and the first wave will have been leaked.


----------



## Digg40k

As long as it has a rulebook that wont break my balls I'm happy.


----------



## Eleven

Well all the models look way better than expected. I am afraid though that with 2 different kinds of cultists in the box that I'm going to have to use fantasy zombie models.


----------



## Warlord_Winters

look at that dread! i just came in my pants!


----------



## Boc

The words "shut up and take my money" don't quite do this justice.

Now to find some American DA players that want to go in on a box each then trade the sprues haha


----------



## Dazz

OH dear god they look awesome, i was going to buy 1 but damn i think it might be 2 now :shok:


----------



## elmir

This looks like an AMAZING set. 

Assault on black reach was already a GREAT set compared to it's predecesors... But man, they managed to turn the volume up on this one even more... 

And yes, I'll be getting one, I hope my buddy will one too so we can swap sprues.


----------



## jams

The chaos stuff is awesome, the dark angels...... Not so much

Anyone else notice the bikes are new? They have new style bolters on them. Perhaps generic SM bikes are getting redone too


----------



## Karyudo-DS

xenobiotic said:


> Some more pictures posted in the...


HOLY!!!
:wacko:

Wow...I was just hoping for good.



xenobiotic said:


> Dark Angel Librarian, Captain + Limited Edition Chaplain
> Dark Angel Tactical squad (note it's plasma gun + plasma cannon and not 2 x plasma gun as was speculated earlier)


We knew this, the guy who translated the page didn't bother to read it. I pointed out the Plasma Cannon in the last thread as the stats listed it so I checked an yep. So beyond the Captain and Librarian stats being wrong the army can be used as is with the current codex.... but I seriously hope they release a new one quick so we can get bonafied Deathwing like these. Also rather impressed overall. The Captain isn't much of a deviation, but I like him. The Deathwing look great and the "wings" make sense now. The Ravenwing look pretty sleek now too...not a fan of the helmet-less look but I have hooded heads.

The Chaos also look rather badass too... so my plan of building a Chaos/Ork army might be rather fun!


----------



## Adramalech

My wallet cries tears of blood and lets out its final death screams, and the angel of financial common sense plummets, dead, to the earth with bone-shattering force.


----------



## Achaylus72

Christ, my poor budget will take a hammering, i'll initially get the whole box and then i'll just get the figures.

I have heard that it may cost up to $185.00AuD on GW Australian and Aussie Indie shelves. God i hope i am wrong on that score.

The DA will now go into my Angels of Hate renegade army and i'll swap out my ordinary looking Chosen and replace these with the new Chaos Chosen (and begin to convert some and i'll add an entire company or two of cultists, these will be my cannon fodder units.

That Dready will get a conversion or two, three whatever.

So looks like next year will be seeing me painting like a daemon (pun intended)


----------



## Karyudo-DS

Yeah I'm not expecting cheap. Though it's much more interesting then I was expecting. I'm even excited for the DA units I basically have enough of already.


----------



## clever handle

Not a big fan of the cultists - well, at least the shirtless guys. Will probably keep my converted cadians...

Using the current books (and pricing cultists like guardsmen, and the helbrute as a dreadnought....) Dark Angels rack in 965 total points compared to Chaos come in at 553. This is based purely on WISIWIG so doesn't include possible upgrades like chaos marks, mastercrafting, etc.

The points even out if the Chaos player takes everything & the Dark Angels player takes either the tactical marines, terminators and a single HQ; or the tactical marines, Bikes and two HQ's.

.... just means I need to buy two boxes.

The lord & chosen certainly make the current line of CSM, Terminators & Cult troops look lame. Far too big a difference between lots of gribbly and barely any gribbly


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

I'm going to be having naughty dreams about those CSM models.


----------



## Fallen

*drools over the Minis* i now need to play as DA...and holy shit do those CSM minis look FAN-F*CKING-TASTIC!


----------



## morfangdakka

I guess I am the only one that thinks this is really a lame starter set? I guess I am underwhelmed by a box of beakies. THis is one time I will not be buying the starter set from GW. I guess I was expecting something cool that was new and other than the Hellbrute not much there. Sorry to the Chaos players and the DA players that love them but my chaos and DA army will not be getting any of the new toys added.


----------



## Fallen

morfangdakka said:


> ...This is one time I will not be buying the starter set from GW.


feel free to donate a box to Fallen's Wallet Charity:laugh:

anyone else feel that the dread looks like it can take marks of demonic possession (that one looks rather Khornate to me).


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

I'm getting a more Tzeentch-y feeling from them.


----------



## Archon Dan

The models do look interesting. Hopefully their new codexes are just as interesting rules-wise.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Hmm, I don't think it would take that much for me to convert and incorporate the CSM into my forces as allies for my Orks, but I'm not sure about my friend converting the DA into BA. Well, looks like I'd better check to make sure he's seen these pics.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

The Hellbrute isn't a Dreadnought guys, it's something entirely new.


----------



## kickboxerdog

maddermax said:


> It'll be interesting to see if they make the cultists all the same, or with a lot of variety in their looks. Hopefully there'll be a fair amount of variety, as they look like they'd make good fill ins for necromunda gangers or sci-fi RPGs.


theres a picture above of all the cultists, or do u meran if they release more along with the chaos marine codex


----------



## maddermax

kickboxerdog said:


> theres a picture above of all the cultists, or do u meran if they release more along with the chaos marine codex


That post was made before the full pages were released, and there was only a single picture of a single cultist. Thusly the reason the thread says "updated with full page images". I hid the original pictures under spoiler tags in the first post because the newer pictures were far better.



Words_of_Truth said:


> The Hellbrute isn't a Dreadnought guys, it's something entirely new.


I wouldn't call it entirely new, because it's obviously based on a dreadnought, though possibly one which has been demonically possessed.


----------



## paolodistruggiuova

Words_of_Truth said:


> The Hellbrute isn't a Dreadnought guys, it's something entirely new.


I thought the same the first time i saw the pictures but it seems really unlikely, the chinese chaos page shows a model with dreads stats and the hellbrute, while more similar to a monstruos creature from the top part, clearly has dreadnought feet and legs. It'll be a dread imo, but i still hope for some nice new special rule that make it more survivable and more likely to get to CC instead of the usual dual autocannon load out


----------



## Sethis

Unfortunately Chaos are going to lose every game ever played with that starter set, looking at it.

Plasma squad and Terminators start shooting the Chosen/Lord from 24" away and kill them in two turns. Bikes tie up a cultist squad with T5 vs S3. Terminators punch Dread to death in CC. Libby messes about with whatever psychic powers he likes. Tac squad mops up. God forbid Marines actually lose games regularly in the starter set.


----------



## darknightdrako

Sethis said:


> Unfortunately Chaos are going to lose every game ever played with that starter set, looking at it.
> 
> Plasma squad and Terminators start shooting the Chosen/Lord from 24" away and kill them in two turns. Bikes tie up a cultist squad with T5 vs S3. Terminators punch Dread to death in CC. Libby messes about with whatever psychic powers he likes. Tac squad mops up. God forbid Marines actually lose games regularly in the starter set.


I would say it depends on the scenario given on the "how to play" booklet. Straight out of the box contents then yes I will agree with you.


----------



## Barnster

I Really like that chaos lord! reminds me of my avatar, painting that blue!!!

Not sure whether the DA icons are moulded or transfers but they will have to be removed if moulded. Bikes are fantastic, Terminators will likely get a weapon swap from me, and the wings removed. Chaplain is good librarian looks ok though very icony, same with the captain 

The chaos chosen look fantastic may have to paint them as word bearers though, the hellbrute is a bit meh, and doesn't fit my sons but still paint that burgundy. I think i like the cultists, but they are painted in a horrid scheme

Just looked at the cultists again Penal legion squad for guard maybe??


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I want the models, I just don't want Dark Angels lol but to disfigure the models with my converting I'm to afraid to screw them up lol.


----------



## Adramalech

oooooh, I didn't see those two other DA units before! I'll certainly have to consider DA as a side-project, and I'll more-certain-than-certainly have to use the bitz from those ravenwing bikes for Emperor's Children bikers


----------



## Barnster

The hellbrute is rumoured to be a new unit in upcoming chaos dex.

Its clearly like a dreadnought but a separate unit. Fluffwise it will be "some dreadnought pilots can still attract the gaze of the goods blah blah, their metal dreadnought ceases to be a metal tomb but rather an extension of the pilots organic form blah blah"

guess it will have the it will not die rule and count as a daemon

Does anyone else think the cultists look a bit like cawdor gangers? shame the necromuna figs are way too expensive to buy to buff the squads


----------



## Calamari




----------



## deathwatch27

I'm now so tempted by these new shiney minis. I dont collect either CSM or DA but i want them  could use the cultists with my traitor guard thou.
Has anyone mentioned a rough price guessitmate yet?


----------



## seermaster

from warseer some one said 65 so not to bad


----------



## Dazz

If it's £65 then that's pretty good value. God knows games workshop need to do something as they are loosing a fair few people to other games that provide better value for money.



paolodistruggiuova said:


> I thought the same the first time i saw the pictures but it seems really unlikely, the chinese chaos page shows a model with dreads stats and the hellbrute, while more similar to a monstruos creature from the top part, clearly has dreadnought feet and legs. It'll be a dread imo, but i still hope for some nice new special rule that make it more survivable and more likely to get to CC instead of the usual dual autocannon load out


From what has been noted so far it's a dread with daemon gifts, i.e -1 BS, but has 5+ invul save and ignores shaken and stunned rolls. 3 hull points but can consume 1 unit to give 1 hull point back. Cheap cultists could come in handy there.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

morfangdakka said:


> I guess I am the only one that thinks this is really a lame starter set? I guess I am underwhelmed by a box of beakies. THis is one time I will not be buying the starter set from GW. I guess I was expecting something cool that was new and other than the Hellbrute not much there. Sorry to the Chaos players and the DA players that love them but my chaos and DA army will not be getting any of the new toys added.


My decision on this is still not settled. This box has some potentials.

1. I eBay the Chaplain and small BRB.
2. I buy it, keep the Chaplain and small BRB and part out all the rest for things I'd like. Which means sending someone the sprues they want in exchange for the 'other armies' sprues and then trading off a ready to go army.
3. I paint both and try to teach others the game. This depends on how far along I am with painting my current army.


----------



## MidnightSun

I'm happy that I'm going back to Dark Angels. The Deathwing and Ravenwing alone probably make the box worth buying. Don't like the Chaplain (seriously, smoke looks crap when modelled!) but the rest of the stuff is sweet.

Midnight


----------



## Marneus Calgar

I just got told off for posting rumours onto a Games Workshop facebook page. They're putting up these "Vengeance" events for September the 1st, and I posted "new 40k starter set" and was told I was ruining it for other people...


----------



## VaUgHaNy86

Marneus Calgar said:


> I just got told off for posting rumours onto a Games Workshop facebook page. They're putting up these "Vengeance" events for September the 1st, and I posted "new 40k starter set" and was told I was ruining it for other people...


Thats harsh, when the main GW facebook put the link up yesterday loads of us were talking about the models and nothing was said about it


----------



## Marneus Calgar

VaUgHaNy86 said:


> Thats harsh, when the main GW facebook put the link up yesterday loads of us were talking about the models and nothing was said about it


Doesn't bother me that much, I've been given worse over facebook. 

Made me laugh more than anything!


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

so if it's 65 pounds I'm guessing we'll be paying about $2,000 over here.


----------



## Sethis

Sorry if this has been brought up before, but looking at the chinese pages, the Chaos Lord has "3+/5+" written next to it whereas the Terminators/Captain only have "2+* and 3+*", which makes me wonder if they're altering the saves of Terminators and/or the function of Iron Halos?

After all, Terminators only got a 5++ as a "patch" in 3rd Edition in White Dwarf because they kept being butchered by Howling Banshees and every tom dick and harry with a power weapon. Now PWs are AP3, do they really need that 5++ any more?

Anyone know anything?


----------



## clever handle

the chaos terminator has a 3+/5++ because he doesn't receive his 5++ from equipment. The 4++ iron halo & 5++ terminator invul are given as parts of equipment & aren't included in the base profile (I'd assume) NOTE to all you chaos players: a vindicair can't break your 5++ as it comes from the grace of the gods, not your wargear...


----------



## Karyudo-DS

MidnightSun said:


> I'm happy that I'm going back to Dark Angels. The Deathwing and Ravenwing alone probably make the box worth buying. Don't like the Chaplain (seriously, smoke looks crap when modelled!) but the rest of the stuff is sweet.
> 
> Midnight


Painted it doesn't look that terrible to me. Though the thing that stood out to me was that he sort of looked like a nod to the awesome Chaplin on the DA codex cover that was no where to be found within the book at all. 

Overall I'm impressed. I mean I don't really even need any of the DA but I want them anyway. The Chaos would go great with a few more kits and my AoBR Orks. Though the copy paste pictures sort of worries me as to how solid these are. Sort of hoping for +3 piece models at least, only so I can throw hoods etc on a couple of them without lots of work.


----------



## Warlord_Winters

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> so if it's 65 pounds I'm guessing we'll be paying about $2,000 over here.


i think 65 pounds comes to about 120 dollars "if i did the converter right"


----------



## clever handle

Warlord_Winters said:


> i think 65 pounds comes to about 120 dollars "if i did the converter right"


'Merica doesn't pay the same "you left us!" tax that the rest of us ex-commonwealth countries seem to (Canada / Australia - poster was from Australia I believe...)

The english must still be scared of your blue jackets...


----------



## Warlord_Winters

clever handle said:


> 'Merica doesn't pay the same "you left us!" tax that the rest of us ex-commonwealth countries seem to (Canada / Australia - poster was from Australia I believe...)
> 
> The english must still be scared of your blue jackets...


um, what? lol

Edit: oh wait i get it, but blue jackets?


----------



## Dazz

£65 = $102 US, however if you include import taxes etc then yeah i guess it will end up as $120.


----------



## clever handle

Warlord_Winters said:


> um, what? lol
> 
> Edit: oh wait i get it, but blue jackets?


Americans fighting in the war for independence are traditionally depicted as wearing blue jackets in contrast to the british red.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Well, those are some damn fine minis. I really like the chaos marines in particular.


----------



## Warlord_Winters

clever handle said:


> Americans fighting in the war for independence are traditionally depicted as wearing blue jackets in contrast to the british red.


Red Vs. Blue seems to be the only colors that fight each other


all though in GTA IV it was purple and orange...


----------



## nevynxxx

Warlord_Winters said:


> Red Vs. Blue seems to be the only colors that fight each other


Heh, that makes the 'mericans Ultrasmurfs to our chaos....


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Warlord_Winters said:


> Red Vs. Blue seems to be the only colors that fight each other
> 
> 
> all though in GTA IV it was purple and orange...


Or he could of been referring to the French who did most of the fighting for you


----------



## Fallen

nevynxxx said:


> Heh, that makes the 'mericans Ultrasmurfs to our chaos....


US = Smurfs; UK = Word Bearers


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Nah we're blood angels, noble but prone to anger issues.


----------



## Glokkss

Love that Dreadnought. :shok: I'm getting the set for the rulebook, and Chaos mini's. Couldn't care less for the Dark Angels mini's. Looking forward to SPENDIN MAH MONAAYY!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Seriously, US = Ultramarines? Grief. I'm claiming Texans as Crimson Fists.


----------



## Warlord_Winters

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Seriously, US = Ultramarines? Grief. I'm claiming Texans as Crimson Fists.


as a native Texan, I concur


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Warlord_Winters said:


> as a native Texan, I concur


Didn't know that about you Winters, glad I now know, and glad you concur.


----------



## Warlord_Winters

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Didn't know that about you Winters, glad I now know, and glad you concur.


Dallas, born and raised, moved to Louisiana last year, but my plans are to move back sometime in the next 2 years


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Warlord_Winters said:


> Dallas, born and raised, moved to Louisiana last year, but my plans are to move back sometime in the next 2 years


Sweet. When you happen to show up in central Texas let me know. We can go for a beer and bbq.


----------



## Adramalech

Fallen said:


> US = Smurfs; UK = Word Bearers


Edit 2: Colorado=Pre-Heresy Emperor's Children


----------



## Macas

Will these new miniatures be sold separate or just in the Dark Vengeance boxed set.


----------



## bitsandkits

Macas said:


> Will these new miniatures be sold separate or just in the Dark Vengeance boxed set.


In the dark venegance box set, but im taking pre order to sell them seperately


----------



## Dazz

Great, i bookmarked your site.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Hmm, why not?...

Edit 3: Hawaii = Rainbow Warriors. (From what I heard though it may be apocryphal, GW took the name from the University of Hawaii's sports teams. The (American) football team is now just the "Warriors," but there are others that are still the "Rainbow Warriors" or just the " 'Bows" as fans call them.)

Well, my friend is passing on the set. I'm not sure if I want to buy it by myself.... I wonder if there's someone I could interest in starting 40K....


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Texas: World Eaters? 

Blood = Oil
Bush = Angron


----------



## Warlord_Winters

Massachusetts = Witch Hunters


----------



## docgeo

Boc said:


> The words "shut up and take my money" don't quite do this justice.
> 
> Now to find some American DA players that want to go in on a box each then trade the sprues haha


Hey BOC...I have been AWOL a bit but I can do that. Do you want to meet at moringstar on release day??

Doc


----------



## Lemmy1916

I'm sorry to say that, but the cultists just look retarded. I think it was a terrible idea to reintroduce them...


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Lemmy1916 said:


> I'm sorry to say that, but the cultists just look retarded. I think it was a terrible idea to reintroduce them...


You think the Cultists look bad? Personally, I think the Hell Brute model is just plain hideous! I think of it as a cross between a Dreadnought, body builder and hippo. Maybe it'll grow on me. Maybe.


----------



## Konrad_von_Carstein

I like all of them looking forward to picking up some chaos will the new codex be released soon ?


----------



## Lanfear

The look of cultists will improve with a darker dirtier paint job I think. After all the eavy metal painting style makes nurgle warriors look like they shaved and took a bath before battle and the same goes for the cultists. Pastel shades and over highlighting all over the place.
Paint them darker and they will look good. Same goes for the dreadnought thing and the chaos chosen. I think they look really good and suitably ornate and chaotic, however just a little clean and tidy due to the paint jobs the eavy metal team insist on giving their models. Some dark gritty paint schemes will see these guys looking great and nasty as they should be.

As for the rules for the cultists. I'm not sure I want a fodder unit in with my Night Lords. time will tell, they may have their uses such as objective takers etc.

Ave Dominus Nox


----------



## Warlord_Winters

i see copper, lots of copper on those cultists


----------



## DeathJester921

Lanfear said:


> The look of cultists will improve with a darker dirtier paint job I think. After all the eavy metal painting style makes nurgle warriors look like they shaved and took a bath before battle and the same goes for the cultists. Pastel shades and over highlighting all over the place.
> Paint them darker and they will look good. Same goes for the dreadnought thing and the chaos chosen. I think they look really good and suitably ornate and chaotic, however just a little clean and tidy due to the paint jobs the eavy metal team insist on giving their models. Some dark gritty paint schemes will see these guys looking great and nasty as they should be.
> 
> As for the rules for the cultists. I'm not sure I want a fodder unit in with my Night Lords. time will tell, they may have their uses such as objective takers etc.
> 
> Ave Dominus Nox


The way the paint looks could also be due to the quality of the picture. It is a phone camera after all, that took the pic.

All of those models look amazing. Better than the past two starter sets i've gotten. Can't wait to get my hands on this one


----------



## Lemmy1916

i think i'll come up with my own kit bashed cultist, to make them look suitably khornate since i run a khorne berserkers army. Maybe some WHFB marauders mixed with arco flagellant, to make them look somewhat like chronogladiators/ slaves...:wink:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Words_of_Truth said:


> Texas: World Eaters?
> 
> Blood = Oil
> Bush = Angron


I politely disagree. Those are not reasons for Texas to be labeled as World Eaters.


----------



## nevynxxx

Jace of Ultramar said:


> I politely disagree. Those are not reasons for Texas to be labeled as World Eaters.


As someone who was once gullibly convinced by the "Texas just seceded from the US and is it's own country now" meme, I beg to differ again.


----------



## notsoevil

Just so awesomely excited to convert everything in the starter box to The Host of Worms.

The fact that some of the cultist hoods and masks look like what I executed for my Nurgle Terminators is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Jace of Ultramar said:


> I politely disagree. Those are not reasons for Texas to be labeled as World Eaters.


Inferring there's better reasons?


----------



## Svartmetall

I think I might actually buy the starter set for once, the Hellbrute and Chosen alone are nice but the Cultists look fun; between them and the FW Renegades I have, that should take care of all the models I need for my Traitor Guard Allies detachment...

...and I'd thought to sell them if I did get the box, but the Dark Angels can come into Nurgle's embrace too. Hell, they're already green after all...


----------



## Achaylus72

This is how the Australian prices will work out you convert 65 British Pounds to say Australian Dollars and hey presto you get $97.63 Australian Dollars.

Now add the usual 87.5% Mark Up and rounding that up to the next $5 Australian Dollars the Starter Set will cost $185.00 Australian Dollars and our friends across the ditch in New Zealand will pay $210 New Zealand Dollars


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Words_of_Truth said:


> Inferring there's better reasons?


No, not better ones :biggrin: Disagreeing that the state does have oil and a political figure that mainstream media dislike isn't a reason to label the state itself as World Eaters. 



nevynxxx said:


> As someone who was once gullibly convinced by the "Texas just seceded from the US and is it's own country now" meme, I beg to differ again.


As for anyone who believes a meme about secession of a state from a country... well, I'd like to point out that someplace like MSN news,BBC, or your preferred reliable media outlet should be the first place to consult before believing a statement like that. 

Texas does have the ability to secede but does not use nor threaten to use it. If such a thing occurred I would hope a good reason would be provided for it.


----------



## Karyudo-DS

Achaylus72 said:


> This is how the Australian prices will work out you convert 65 British Pounds to say Australian Dollars and hey presto you get $97.63 Australian Dollars.
> 
> Now add the usual 87.5% Mark Up and rounding that up to the next $5 Australian Dollars the Starter Set will cost $185.00 Australian Dollars and our friends across the ditch in New Zealand will pay $210 New Zealand Dollars


Yikes. I mean the set looks really nice. I wish it were at AoBR pricing but I'm guessing it wont be anyway and for some reason I'm okay with that to a point. Though I think I were living in either I just couldn't bring myself to support those kinds of prices at all. Maybe buy from elsewhere but that's just silly.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

If those turn out to be the Australian prices then that's just ludicrous.


----------



## Achaylus72

It is not so extreme, considering when AoBR came out in 2007 it was $85.00 Australian Dollars, now it is $165.00 Australian Dollars, yes folks that is an incredible 94% price rise in less than 5 years.


----------



## Karyudo-DS

I want to say that AoBR here is the same price or very close to what it was 5 years ago around here, though going $50 to $70 between edition rule books is strange. Pricing or not WH40K rule books I think are literally the most expensive ones around here (not including supplemental books) but they just seem to hate AUS...or at least selling in it. I know I wouldn't buy that set at $165, I would even have to pause with the new set and it looks great.


----------



## nevynxxx

Jace of Ultramar said:


> As for anyone who believes a meme about secession of a state from a country... well, I'd like to point out that someplace like MSN news,BBC, or your preferred reliable media outlet should be the first place to consult before believing a statement like that.


In my defence, I was 1) About 10yrold. 2) Some place like Turkey, or a Greek island with zero English news feeds. So yeah, would be a bit harder now adays. It was only a few years later I found out it was a genuine meme, and not just some silly old yank taking the piss.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Jace of Ultramar said:


> No, not better ones :biggrin: Disagreeing that the state does have oil and a political figure that mainstream media dislike isn't a reason to label the state itself as World Eaters.
> 
> 
> As for anyone who believes a meme about secession of a state from a country... well, I'd like to point out that someplace like MSN news,BBC, or your preferred reliable media outlet should be the first place to consult before believing a statement like that.
> 
> Texas does have the ability to secede but does not use nor threaten to use it. If such a thing occurred I would hope a good reason would be provided for it.



heh, but they can relate to Crimson Fists, did Texas fire a malfunctioning missile that near destroyed everyone who is living there? 

Rick Perry was talking about seceding as recent as 2009 btw.


----------



## Vallyuk

do you think the icons for dark angels will be moulded onto the tactical squad etc? or could it be transfers? im not really a dark angels fan so would paint them as another chapter


----------



## bitsandkits

Vallyuk said:


> do you think the icons for dark angels will be moulded onto the tactical squad etc? or could it be transfers? im not really a dark angels fan so would paint them as another chapter


i would expect moulded detail, but its plastic so shouldnt be too difficult to remove if you want to use them as another chapter. file and and some fine sand paper and some elbow grease.


----------



## Chaosftw

So why is it that in this limited edition box the DA get an extra model and the CSM don't?

Does anybody know if there is just nothing shown yet on the CSM side or if in fact these is no 'limited edition' model for the CSM at all.


----------



## bitsandkits

Chaosftw said:


> So why is it that in this limited edition box the DA get an extra model and the CSM don't?
> 
> Does anybody know if there is just nothing shown yet on the CSM side or if in fact these is no 'limited edition' model for the CSM at all.


there is no limited chaos model at this point, maybe it will get one for the next batch maybe it wont.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Words_of_Truth said:


> heh, but they can relate to Crimson Fists, did Texas fire a malfunctioning missile that near destroyed everyone who is living there?
> 
> Rick Perry was talking about seceding as recent as 2009 btw.


Yeah, I remember Perry talking about that, now that you mention it. But, for this state to secede it will take much more than 'a' governor talking about it.

There are some parallels that can be drawn between the fluff events for the Crimson Fists and the historical story of Texas Independence. The very first time I read the fluff I was already thinking it sounded a bit familiar and with a slight comparison to the Alamo and San Jacinto.


----------



## texcuda

Words_of_Truth said:


> Or he could of been referring to the French who did most of the fighting for you


Tis O'k, we evened the score in WWII, saving the Brits and the French while putting down Japan at the same time. We even let the Germans have a head start just to prove we could do it. (J/K but kinda true)


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Imagine if you'd turned around to Germany before it had even started and said no rather than getting involved late


----------



## texcuda

Words_of_Truth said:


> Imagine if you'd turned around to Germany before it had even started and said no rather than getting involved late


wait, What? :scratchhead:

Jace, I hate to break it to you, but Texas has no legal basis for secession anymore. When the Confederate States were all forced to rewrite their Constitutions a 2nd time (roughly 1870-1875) one of the requirements was to remove any and all language that could preserve a state's ability to secede. The first Constitution written by Texas after the Civil War did have language allowing for a possible secession but the Radicals in Congress stamped it out after Lincoln's VP was impeached.


----------



## davespil

Words_of_Truth said:


> Imagine if you'd turned around to Germany before it had even started and said no rather than getting involved late


I don't think there is anything we could have said to Hitler to change his mind. There was no reasoning with him. And if we attacked him first we'd probably have never hear the end of it. We learned our lesson and took Sadam out of power this time and everyone is making us out to be a bunch of bad guys. Go figure...


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

texcuda said:


> wait, What? :scratchhead:
> 
> Jace, I hate to break it to you, but Texas has no legal basis for secession anymore. When the Confederate States were all forced to rewrite their Constitutions a 2nd time (roughly 1870-1875) one of the requirements was to remove any and all language that could preserve a state's ability to secede. The first Constitution written by Texas after the Civil War did have language allowing for a possible secession but the Radicals in Congress stamped it out after Lincoln's VP was impeached.


Actually, I believe there are circumstances that 'may' allow it, but, those are some off the wall requirements. Besides, if Texas tried secession there would be a hell of a lot of crap from the US government that would show up over night to prevent it.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Don't worry, I was merely indicating prior to the World Wars America maintained a stance neutral isolationism and if it was more open to the world the war(s) might of been averted.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Words_of_Truth said:


> Don't worry, I was merely indicating prior to the World Wars America maintained a stance neutral isolationism and if it was more open to the world the war(s) might of been averted.


That's an interesting thought, but, I think those events would still have taken place. But, we need to return to the topic of the thread, the 40K starters.

@ Bits and Kits: I looked at your preorder portion of your site but, did not see a listing for the Chaplain. There were 11 items listed, did I miss him on there?


----------



## bitsandkits

Jace of Ultramar said:


> @ Bits and Kits: I looked at your preorder portion of your site but, did not see a listing for the Chaplain. There were 11 items listed, did I miss him on there?


no you havent missed him as such, i havent listed him as im not 100% how limited he is going to be and if indie sellers will have access to the limited sets or if they are just going to be made available to the GW stores so i figured i would leave him out for the moment to save on disappointing people, but i will let you know if i get any and the price.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I am tempted to do a Sons of Malice army with the chaos from the box, they look just right.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

bitsandkits said:


> no you havent missed him as such, i havent listed him as im not 100% how limited he is going to be and if indie sellers will have access to the limited sets or if they are just going to be made available to the GW stores so i figured i would leave him out for the moment to save on disappointing people, but i will let you know if i get any and the price.


Oh, ok. I hadn't considered those possibilities. I hope indie sellers get them.


----------



## tu_shan82

Man these are some sweet looking miniatures, pitty I won't be using them in my dark angels army for the simple fact that they look too good. Now I Know what you're thinking, "this guys a fucking wanker how can they be to good to use?", and` the answer is that they make the the rest of my army look like rubbish when you compare the level of detail involved.


----------



## nevynxxx

I am now *dieing* to know the answer


----------



## Scotty80

texcuda said:


> Tis O'k, we evened the score in WWII, saving the Brits and the French while putting down Japan at the same time. We even let the Germans have a head start just to prove we could do it. (J/K but kinda true)


Saving the Brits... I hate this myth that is spread by the Americans.
Germany invasion plans had already been cancelled after the Battle Of Britain, over a year before American entered the war. Before that time, American contribution had been to sell miltary supplies to Britain, whilst remaining neutral.

I love the way the Americans never mention the radar systems Britain introduced to the American ships and manned, and how cruical they were winning the fleet engagements with Japan in the pacific.

If anyone "won" World War II for the allies, it was the Soviet Union, who suffered more military casualties than any other country in repulsing Germany and pushing into Europe.

On topic, the new models look gorgeous, especially the Chosen and Hellbrute. I see a lot more chaos armies appearing in the near future!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Words_of_Truth said:


> I am tempted to do a Sons of Malice army with the chaos from the box, they look just right.


That sounds cool, who are they?


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Jace of Ultramar said:


> That sounds cool, who are they?


A Renegade Space Marine chapter that worships the chaos god Malice (Malal).

http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Sons_of_Malice


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Words_of_Truth said:


> A Renegade Space Marine chapter that worships the chaos god Malice (Malal).
> 
> http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Sons_of_Malice


:shok: I think I may have found a reason to play Chaos and buy this box. Those guys are freak'n awesome. Hmm... I may have found my next army.


----------



## bitsandkits

i do wish GW would do what ever is needed and reintroduce Malal as the 5th chaos god, he added so much depth, plus i loved the Kaleeb Daark comic strip in WD/Journal many moons ago along with Thrud the Barbarian.
good times


----------



## Radeb86

So I finally get my CMS Chosen DA coverts, each with a strong Queens English Accent in Rainbow Colours, on the row of things to paint, and they bring out the potential of these lovely Chosen models. My wallet might be in pain but my CSM army look to be growing... YAY


----------



## clever handle

I'm loving that an off-hand comment I made regarding ex-pat pricing has stimulated multiple posts regarding both the legitimacy of states (I'm from Canada.... silly french canadians want to leave us all the time... 10 years ago the vote came to 49% in favour of seceding...) / provinces seceding AND the involvement of nations in major global politics....


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

clever handle said:


> I'm loving that an off-hand comment I made regarding ex-pat pricing has stimulated multiple posts regarding both the legitimacy of states (I'm from Canada.... silly french canadians want to leave us all the time... 10 years ago the vote came to 49% in favour of seceding...) / provinces seceding AND the involvement of nations in major global politics....


::shakes fist in air::
I'll get you some day Clever Handle! You just wait and see! :biggrin:


----------



## Corporal Punishment 69

My country (Euskadi - Basque country to outsiders) wants independance from Spain, but as we are the wealthiest, most developed part of the country this is not going to happen any time soon  


Gora Euskadi Askatasuna!!

Anyway, a very nice looking set, I will be asking for this come christmas....


----------



## paolodistruggiuova

My country - Italy - wants indipendance from Vatican, but as we are the dumbest, least developed part of the UE this is not going to happen anytime soon 
Ratzy still needs souls for his Golden Throne!

Cant wait for next saturday btw  and i'm still hopeing the CSM codex will come next


----------



## Spawner105

Im a fan of this i really like the Chaos Space Marine models.


----------



## DavC8855

Buying it....wtf is a hellbrute? Dreadnought/Obliterator. Looks sick.


----------



## zacktheRipper

Are my beautiful backpacks on my Chaos Marines different? http://nooooooooooooooo.com/

The Hellbrute looks brilliant, and the Cultists are A++. Other than the backpack problem the Chosen do look beautiful.


----------



## Fallen

from what ive heard about the starter set is that the special edition is gonna be $107 USD and the standard is gonna be $99USD. its a bit high for my liking but its "acceptable" i guess.


----------



## Spawner105

Kind of what i assumed for the price of it.


----------



## Karyudo-DS

Fallen said:


> from what ive heard about the starter set is that the special edition is gonna be $107 USD and the standard is gonna be $99USD. its a bit high for my liking but its "acceptable" i guess.


Could be a lot worse. Considering how much more the current BRB is I expected the starter to be even more. Though if they price it to high it does become hard to lure people into the game with candy.


----------



## Achaylus72

Is it me or have i noticed that the two Chaos Chosen with Bolter are duplicate copies.

Anyway still fracking hot models.


----------



## Hastour

Yesterday I asked the guys at the local nerds' pub, if any of them would exchange their chaos minis for my Dark Angels, when we buy our boxes. My question was answered with general laughing  Obviously the chaos minis are so cool that good old space marines seem rather uninteresting in comparison. Especially the tactical dudes are boring. Might be that's on purpose, to make them without many DA bits, for the other chapter's players to buy the box as well. But still, the marines from the box are ok, but nothing more. Chaos guys, on the other hand... pure awesomness.


----------



## seermaster

apart from the da hqs and termies youre right on the chaos side youre wrong the cultists are awefull


----------



## Hastour

That's purely personal preference - I really like the cultist. And I hope they will be a reasonably playable choice as core troops, I'd love to field a horde of those guys.


----------



## merp141

Looking good!


----------



## The Sturk

Hastour said:


> That's purely personal preference - I really like the cultist. And I hope they will be a reasonably playable choice as core troops, I'd love to field a horde of those guys.


I'm thinking they'll be around Guardsmen price, but if they can get marks, it would drive up their cost.


----------



## khrone forever

i think they will be cheaper, as they wont be able to have orders. i think about 4 pts each


----------



## crabpuff

They may not have orders but I think they will get something, marks, abilities, or something related to the gods they align. I say still guardsman prices maybe more dependng on equip/ abilities.


----------



## khrone forever

true, however they will be upgrades, like marks in WoC or CSM. maybe the ability to commit suicide to do a grenade attack or something


----------



## clever handle

In general the cultists look good. The two shirtless guys however (one shirtless guy....) look like ass. There seems to be 10 distinct models of cultists - 4 with CCW, 4 with bolt pistols, the special weapons guy (who looks fucking amazing) and the squad leaders seem to be different... so I guess that's 11 models.

The CC chosen look great but have shitty weapons and the two bolter guys are copy-pasta. The HQ & "hellbrute" look great.

ALL the DA stuff except the librarian looks bad. The marines are just marines, the sarge is aweful. The terminators are TERRIBLE - that fucking champion and the ass-can guy look aweful. The bikes are .... meh.


We KNOW from the chinese PDF the stats of all these models and their weapons. The hellbrute has (or had) the identical stats of a dreadnought and the cultists have identical stats to guardsmen. I believe it was leaked that the cultists cost 4pts per model.


----------



## Dazz

Spawner105 said:


> Im a fan of this i really like the Chaos Space Marine models.


From some of the posts on the forums the Hellbrute it appears to be a venerable type dread, since i have been out the game for a while so i an't sure what the difference is and if they may slightly differ from the imperial version.


----------



## Achaylus72

Just looked at other threads and other sites now i can calculate the Australian prices for Dark Vengeance.

Special Limited Edition will cost $200.00 Australian Dollars ($208.00 USD or 138.40 British Pounds)
Normal version will cost $185.00 Australian Dollars ($193.00 USD or 122.50 British Pounds)


----------



## Karyudo-DS

Achaylus72 said:


> Special Limited Edition will cost $200.00 Australian Dollars...



:shok:

REVOLT!!!


----------



## Horacus

Achaylus72 said:


> Special Limited Edition will cost $200.00 Australian Dollars
> Normal version will cost $185.00 Australian Dollars


THOSE PRICES ARE TOO DAMN HIGH.

Now really, that's not fair.


----------



## Spawner105

That is very high might be one of the ones you split with someone else.


----------



## bitsandkits

As always if you live down under and want to pay a UK price for the kit all you have to do is ask


----------



## kickboxerdog

i may have missed it but what are the prices for the normal version and limited version in the uk


----------



## unxpekted22

Well with the new pics my opinion is now: Holy f**k all of that looks f**king great.

But over $200, I wont be buying it anytime soon.

But good god those chaos models...


----------



## LordMolnar

Special Edition will be $99.00 US.
Regular version will be $89.00 US. 

As far as I know.


----------



## Ravner298

Can't find anyone to split this with around here, anyone interested in the dark angels side of things, PM me  (US preferred, don't need the mini rulebook or dice)


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

I'm loving the whole box set. Whether or not this is but a small look at what GW have up their sleeves for new CSM and DA codices is to be seen, but it definately looks promising. I may have to look into taking up my Chaos again, if this is going to be the new standard models for the CSM.

Thought the main of the Spec.Ed. Chaplain are awesome. I don't like his helmet. To me he has this kind of "TALLY HO CHAPS! TO ARMS!" look about him. It's not as grim as some of the older Chaplains are.

I'm also keen to get my hands on that Librarian. He looks boss.

Overall I think GW have come out with another awesome starter kit. Both new and old hobbyists will be jumping into it I dare say. The only issue (being an Aussie) will be price 

Looking forward to seeing all the Vengeance models popping up around Heresy at the beginning of September!


----------



## Sethis

Bits, you've got the Cultists down for £25 and the Terminators down for £10. That seems... odd...?


----------



## andrewm9

Sethis said:


> Bits, you've got the Cultists down for £25 and the Terminators down for £10. That seems... odd...?


There are 4 time as many cultists in the box compared to the Deathwing Terminators of which there are 5.


----------



## Captain Galus

Hol. Ly. Shit.

Those models are beautiful...I definitely buying one, if not two of these boxes.


----------



## DavC8855

Achaylus72 said:


> Just looked at other threads and other sites now i can calculate the Australian prices for Dark Vengeance.
> 
> Special Limited Edition will cost $200.00 Australian Dollars ($208.00 USD or 138.40 British Pounds)
> Normal version will cost $185.00 Australian Dollars ($193.00 USD or 122.50 British Pounds)


$208 USD!!! :crazy 
GW must be smoking something dipped in some PCP.


----------



## davespil

LordMolnar said:


> Special Edition will be $99.00 US.
> Regular version will be $89.00 US.
> 
> As far as I know.


This what I heard. $200 is a bit cost prohibitive for a starter.



Ravner298 said:


> Can't find anyone to split this with around here, anyone interested in the dark angels side of things, PM me  (US preferred, don't need the mini rulebook or dice)


You'll have a hard time finding people who will trade those Chaos models for DA. Nothing new is offered for the DA really while the Chaos are getting 20 cultists and a hellraiser thingy which never existed before. I'm just getting two sets and selling the DA. I think there will be a lot of DA on sale on Ebay so DA players, your time for very nice and resonalby priced DA models has come.

You can sell that rulebook online though.


----------



## Achaylus72

Forgive me for the massive misunderstanding the prices that i put are a calculation based on the suspected US and British prices which have been put forward.

Also these prices only pertain to the Australian Market only.

I hope that clears up any misunderstanding.

Cheers.


----------



## SilverTabby

Prices in WD are: £65, 85€

British WD doesn't list dollars, sorry.


----------



## kickboxerdog

SilverTabby said:


> Prices in WD are: £65, 85€
> 
> British WD doesn't list dollars, sorry.



thanks, is that the limited ed box or standard one for £65


----------



## khrone forever

i guess standard one, if you compare the US dollars to £.

also, hurray loads of DA on ebay :biggrin:


----------



## kickboxerdog

khrone forever said:


> i guess standard one, if you compare the US dollars to £.
> 
> also, hurray loads of DA on ebay :biggrin:



owwwww yes lots of DA models will be up on ebay and i cant wait either, i like the look of the models and glad they have modeled chapter symbols on there shoulders as i hated trying to put the damn transfers on lol


----------



## SilverTabby

There is no difference listed. The standard box is going to come with the chaplain as long as stocks last. They don't specify two different boxes.

Get them early is what they're saying...


----------



## clever handle

hahahahaahaha! Nobody wants the DA stuff! Good luck Ravner.... turn them into casualties or something, ALL the DA models bar the librarian (and even he isn't great) look like something I'd flush....


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Well I'm going to be using the DA models, I think the detail on them is awesome.


----------



## davespil

Words_of_Truth said:


> Well I'm going to be using the DA models, I think the detail on them is awesome.


I agree that they look awesome. Problem is I have SMs up the wazoo, 50 bikes and 45 termies. I don't need any of the non HQ DA models (neither do most people). But I do need the new chaos models. So I'll be scouring the DFW area looking for a prospective DA player to swap out with. Now if they had a new codex right now they'd be more valuable, but alas, they don't. And trying to convince someone that the codex is right around the corner and it will be UBER might be difficult. I don't know about it being right around the corner but I'm sure it will be UBER, it is a Marines codex after all.

Now I've heard Sept 1st release for $105 (approximately) for this, is that true? Gonna spend a lot in models with the Reaper kickstart and GW starter box this week.


----------



## SilverTabby

If £65 translates into $105, then you're probably right. It's out Sept 1st. I got the WD, right here.


----------



## Karyudo-DS

davespil said:


> I agree that they look awesome. Problem is I have SMs up the wazoo, 50 bikes and 45 termies. I don't need any of the non HQ DA models (neither do most people).


And yet Marines are in every Starter. Oh wait, it's targeted at people with no models at all, not the most that do... I still want them though. I don't think I've ever maxed out on any of the models beyond the bikes I have and I already have versions of all the HQs, but I just like the models anyway.

Mostly I'm just happy they exist, because if these look the way they do then it seems like the chance of real DA models accompanying the codex are above zero.


----------



## pb97613

SilverTabby said:


> There is no difference listed. The standard box is going to come with the chaplain as long as stocks last. They don't specify two different boxes.
> 
> Get them early is what they're saying...


So if the Chaplin comes in both versions, what's the difference between standard box and the special edition box set? I thought the difference would have been the Chaplin


----------



## Fallen DA

texcuda said:


> Tis O'k, we evened the score in WWII, saving the Brits and the French while putting down Japan at the same time. We even let the Germans have a head start just to prove we could do it. (J/K but kinda true)


Mate. You stink of ignorance. Go learn your history before preaching crap to the rest of the forum. Until then, BORE OFF....:wink:

Love the models in the starter set....


----------



## SilverTabby

pb97613 said:


> So if the Chaplin comes in both versions, what's the difference between standard box and the special edition box set? I thought the difference would have been the Chaplin


There is no "both versions".

Initially, the starter set will have a chaplain in it. Later runs of the box won't. Whilst this initial run is in stock, you'll get a bonus chaplain. When this print run runs out, the box will revert to being what will be standard, and chaplainless.


----------



## Heechee

Achaylus72 said:


> Just looked at other threads and other sites now i can calculate the Australian prices for Dark Vengeance.
> 
> Special Limited Edition will cost $200.00 Australian Dollars ($208.00 USD or 138.40 British Pounds)
> Normal version will cost $185.00 Australian Dollars ($193.00 USD or 122.50 British Pounds)


FWIW, Vagabond in Auckland have the limited edition set up at NZ$170


----------



## SilverTabby

@achaylus 72 - there is no seperate limited edition. Dark Vengeance has one box, and one price. The chaplain will be in it til this run runs out or they simply decide to stop adding him.


----------



## bitsandkits

@silver tabby,got told by a birdy that indies were getting the unlimited version from the off,so we willl have to see wonder if we will see a free model for wd buyers this time ?


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Hmm, all this heresy stuff has got me second guessing whether I should really get this or not.


----------



## Jacobite

Anybody else see the pictures on "Whats New Today"?

The multi=part sprues for some of the DA's are shown and it seems to be getting easier and easier to use these guys for conversions it really does!

The face the winged helmet for the captain is seperate just fucking rocks for DA/BA players. The only problem is that I've basically planned out and finished my BA force. Time to go and see where I can fit it in!


----------



## kickboxerdog

i know most people are super hyped about the new chaos models in the box set, me i like them but i much rather like the new dark angels models the captain and libby are fantastic and i cant wait to add them to lead my force, but i also love the deathwing models and will be really nice to add some nice variety to my terminators, but also them raven wing bikes look brilliant, ive ordered the box set but also from our friendly bits provider( thanks bits and kits) ive ordered 2 more bike sets to convert and have a few more squads of them.


----------



## bitsandkits

Just looking at the hellbrute, i have been racking my brains trying to think what it reminds me of, then it dawned on me this morning, the original chaos dreadnought, which was much more organic than the box on legs we have now! i will try find a photo of it or if someone else has one to show us that would be cool.

And you are welcome kickboxer.


----------



## humakt

Although my son seems to be getting the lions share fo the figures, I am still pretty excited about getting the hell brute. This will almost certainly be a replacement for the dreadnought in my current chaos army.

I see a lot of gaming with my son using the starter set rules. Maybe we should try and pursuade my wife to join use for these 'simpler' games?


----------



## Corporal Punishment 69

RT chaos dreadnought in the back of this shot....


----------



## humakt

I remember some of these models. Is that a pink horror in the middle fo the picture with massivly enlarged fists?


----------



## normtheunsavoury

humakt said:


> I remember some of these models. Is that a pink horror in the middle fo the picture with massivly enlarged fists?


I think its an old Chaos Champion, there were a couple of them with the flamer lower body, one had a bird like face the other a face shaped like a crescent moon, which I think is the one in this picture.

-EDIT- actually they're both in the picture.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

All of it looks awesome.


----------



## SilverTabby

bitsandkits said:


> @silver tabby,got told by a birdy that indies were getting the unlimited version from the off,so we willl have to see wonder if we will see a free model for wd buyers this time ?


Sorry bits, I was away for the weekend. 

I also have no idea what you're talking about. Are you thinking those who buy WD will get the Chaplain? From what they imply in WD, it's in all the boxes til they run out. What exactly do you mean?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Slightly odd question: doe anyone know the external dimensions of the Starter Set?


----------



## nevynxxx

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Slightly odd question: doe anyone know the external dimensions of the Starter Set?


I was looking at the old 40k, Warhammer and LoTR sets today, and they all seemed to be the same size....so I'd guess it will be the same as those for packing reasons....

Not sure what that is though....


----------



## Dazz

bitsandkits said:


> Just looking at the hellbrute, i have been racking my brains trying to think what it reminds me of, then it dawned on me this morning, the original chaos dreadnought, which was much more organic than the box on legs we have now! i will try find a photo of it or if someone else has one to show us that would be cool.
> 
> And you are welcome kickboxer.


As soon as i saw it i throught


----------



## humakt

I pre-ordered mine from triplehelix games for a mere £52! Then its just dividing the spoils between me and my son.


----------



## Lanfear

The Hellbrute does indeed have the hallmarks of the old Rogue Trader Dreadnought. Those figures take me back a few years. I had a chaos army with the most horrific 'teenager starting out' paint jobs.

The Company master and the librarian are excellent marine models especially when you consider the huge number of marine sculpts there are already these still stand out above many. The Deathwing look pretty good too and the Chaos marines all look superb.

I do think the paint jobs on the Deathwing and Company master don't do much for them.
Too clean looking and the pastel shades make them look cartoony and plastic. The background is grim, dark and gothic but some of the eavy metal painting is more to satisfy painting principles such a spot colours and the way the eye travels over a model when looking at it rather than background and consistency with the impression given about the 40k universe. 
Dark Angels having red on their weapons is a case in point. 

I'm not decrying the eavy metal teams painting skill which is undeniably top notch but they could get a bit more dark and gritty in their painting stye instead of pretty colours over highlighted.

I think the sculptors, rules developers and black library are doing a great job of getting the 6th edition firmly set in a grim far future but the eavy metal team are letting the imagery side down.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

nevynxxx said:


> I was looking at the old 40k, Warhammer and LoTR sets today, and they all seemed to be the same size....so I'd guess it will be the same as those for packing reasons....
> 
> Not sure what that is though....


Cheers: if they are the same as old sets I can measure one from my shelf.


----------



## bitsandkits

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Cheers: if they are the same as old sets I can measure one from my shelf.


I think the box is a donkeys cock hair smaller


----------



## Sethis

Lanfear said:


> I think the sculptors, rules developers and black library are doing a great job of getting the 6th edition firmly set in a grim far future but the eavy metal team are letting the imagery side down.


You do remember the "Neon Nineties", right? :headbutt:


----------



## bitsandkits

Sethis said:


> You do remember the "Neon Nineties", right? :headbutt:


I do, it was awesome. none of this realism and weathering bollocks we have now, metallics had more than 3 colours, we had metallic purple ffs !!! everything should be metallic purple !


----------



## Lanfear

I also remember the mid nineties 'everything is red' phase. Not just red but skelping bright loud red with mega orange highlights. 
Its fun to look back through old white dwarfs and see what we gamed with. The late eighties were not quite so bright though. But yes, the nineties were very bright.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Unboxing, in German though


----------



## Karyudo-DS

MadCowCrazy said:


> Unboxing, in German though...


Couldn't understand a word of it, ruined the whole experience.

:laugh:

Those are some weird looking sprue layouts though. Interesting.


----------



## humakt

It doesnt look like a lot in the box. Although I will now have so many templates! Good find MCC


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Starter set sprues have always been a bit weird, snap together and what have you.
I think with a standard dreadnought it works just fine but with the Hell Brute it's going to be a bit boring with every last one of them looking the same. I'm going to convert the hell out of mine.


----------



## bitsandkits

strange that limited edition in german is limited edition 

The set is almost the same in terms of contents as AOBR, 4 A4 sprues, rules, templates and dice, nice to see our first plastic single sprue character model, wonder if this will be the future? we have about 6-8 of these in fantasy which i think are amazing, after all who wouldnt like character models in plastic?


----------



## xenobiotic

MadCowCrazy said:


> I think with a standard dreadnought it works just fine but with the Hell Brute it's going to be a bit boring with every last one of them looking the same. I'm going to convert the hell out of mine.


That was one of the first things that crossed my mind with this starter set. And it's actually the one thing that speaks a bundle for the DA parts of the set which will be much more readily and easily convertable into slightly varied and different miniatures.

The Helbrute in particular is a very unique and *large* miniature with a very unique pose. Putting two of them straight from the box (ok, assembled first) next to each other and it will look boring. Even though I only ordered one box I'm also going to convert the hell out of mine, possibly repose the arms and major detail overhaul on the sides/rear. If nothing else it will prove a good learning opportunity.



bitsandkits said:


> [...]nice to see our first plastic single sprue character model, wonder if this will be the future? we have about 6-8 of these in fantasy which i think are amazing, after all who wouldnt like character models in plastic?


I agree and I would hope so, hopefully they will make these single sprue characters for the more generic codex option HQs and leave finecast for the special characters. The fantasy single sprue miniatures are fantastic, imo, easy to modify (both add and remove details) and decently priced. I've used many of them for conversions (most still WIP otherwise I'd show some pics for examples) lately and I'm impressed.


----------



## Karyudo-DS

MadCowCrazy said:


> Starter set sprues have always been a bit weird, snap together and what have you.
> I think with a standard dreadnought it works just fine but with the Hell Brute it's going to be a bit boring with every last one of them looking the same. I'm going to convert the hell out of mine.


True, this one just seemed weirder.

Honesty I've been thinking this about he entire set. They are great scuplts for the most part though if you had a couple copies of it the army would take on a very copy paste look without some work done to it. Makes me curious how the multi-part kits will end up but I think one set of minis from this is good enough for me.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Starter set rules can be found here, remember you are not allowed to post pictures of the rules on this forum.


----------



## Achaylus72

The frames look great and i hope that one day that GW will drop Finecast and do all figures in plastic.


----------



## darknightdrako

Kranor has the same invul as the current Chaos Lord . I thought they would change that up to 4+ by now. I really really really hope they would change that up to 4+ in the next CSM dex.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Hmmm... looking at the sprue picture it seems as if the two forces are mixed together on the sprues: the photographs are not perfectly focused but I am fairly certain there are Cultists and Ravenwing on the same sprue. Might be less than perfect for people planning on swapping armies with someone at the store on release day.


----------



## nevynxxx

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Might be less than perfect for people planning on swapping armies with someone at the store on release day.


I'm sure they'd *NEVER* do that on _purpose_! I'm also sure we'd have heard Bits&Kits Imploding by now if it were the case.....


----------



## bitsandkits

the sprues are always mixed, its the only way to fit them on to four sprues, to be honest this is a walk in the park to divide up compared to Island of blood.

But im not looking forward to dividing up the 30 or so kits i have on order.


----------



## nevynxxx

Ah, so that's why there's sound of explosions.... You were ready for it!


----------



## xenobiotic

bitsandkits said:


> the sprues are always mixed, its the only way to fit them on to four sprues, to be honest this is a walk in the park to divide up compared to Island of blood.
> 
> But im not looking forward to dividing up the 30 or so kits i have on order.


Yes you are! And I know this because I've had a nightly visions of you leaning over boxes illuminated by a single candlelight with clippers in one hand, sprues in the other and a wicked grin on your face. True story.

On a more serious note I do believe that people would be able to take a pair of clippers with them and solve that problem at the release pretty quickly if needed.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

bitsandkits said:


> the sprues are always mixed, its the only way to fit them on to four sprues....


Just shows how long it has been since I bought a starter set then; I could have sworn the 3rd Edition set came on separate sprues.


----------



## bitsandkits

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Just shows how long it has been since I bought a starter set then; I could have sworn the 3rd Edition set came on separate sprues.


i think that was dark eldar and marines and you got the normal production run stuff in those sets in beige plastic if memory serves too.


----------



## Captain Galus

Every single one of those models is amazing. I still can't believe they're only charging $107 for this box :shok:

Definitely getting one, possibly a second later.


----------



## Karyudo-DS

bitsandkits said:


> i think that was dark eldar and marines and you got the normal production run stuff in those sets in beige plastic if memory serves too.


Correct. I still have a couple of the DE bits on the sprues even.



Captain Galus said:


> Every single one of those models is amazing. I still can't believe they're only charging $107 for this box :shok:
> 
> Definitely getting one, possibly a second later.


Well, they have to get you into their web of evil somehow right? :laugh:


----------



## davespil

The models are pretty damn amazing. I bought two boxes for $75 each. My FLGS is moving and I helped the owner move tables and boxes yesterday and today and got my boxes early. He always gives 75% off is non-direct GW stuff.

They are pretty amazing models, but every one will have them and they will be very common place. Also, not nearly as customizable as normal models. But its an amazing value so still worth getting.

On the whole I thought this starter box was better then AoBR. Great models at a great value.


----------



## Tensiu

I guess I've ordered DV few days ago. It was all of a sudden, and since several important things happened that day, I'm still confused. I was going to FINALLY buy AoBR, cause I had a chance of buying it cheaper than normal. And then, in one moment, I was able to order Dark Vengeance. So sudden, eh. I wanted to start Space Wolves army, but Dark Angels are also nothing weak.

But damn, in that special edition, Chaos should've get one special character too : /


----------



## shaantitus

Captain Galus said:


> Every single one of those models is amazing. I still can't believe they're only charging $107 for this box :shok:
> 
> Definitely getting one, possibly a second later.


I fucking wish. $180. Ebay for us.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

shaantitus said:


> I fucking wish. $180. Ebay for us.


Really still...Arsehats :threaten:

Well looks like my best option is buying it while I'm in the UK now


----------



## Spawner105

I got mine from amazon for $120 free shipping.


----------



## Boc

Pre ordered mine with Docgeo from the forums, unfortunately some of the sprues are intermixed and I didn't bring a clipper... wound up having to buy clippers so we could clip them on the spot haha


----------



## Spawner105

Boc said:


> Pre ordered mine with Docgeo from the forums, unfortunately some of the sprues are intermixed and I didn't bring a clipper... wound up having to buy clippers so we could clip them on the spot haha


 Well you got some new clippers i guess HaHa and your models.


----------



## HOGGLORD

so, when will they stop making limited edition sets?


----------



## nevynxxx

HOGGLORD said:


> so, when will they stop making limited edition sets?


In a "when is my order going to ship" email reply, Tripple helix said they are sold out, and that re-sellers were to stop selling limited sets from 3rd Sept.....

Not sure if that's just them though, or everyone. GW certainly aren't restocking them any more.


----------



## Varakir

Might pick up a special edition at the LGS tomorrow if they have any left. If not I may well be ordering a standard edition.

Looking forward to converting all the marines to sallies and remembering how to play 

Now, how to paint the chaos....


----------



## Karyudo-DS

Varakir said:


> Might pick up a special edition at the LGS tomorrow if they have any left. If not I may well be ordering a standard edition.


For some reason I wasn't expecting them to stop with the limited edition this soon if even at all. Someone actually gets the "limited" part of the concept! Glad I picked one up already, that Chaplin is almost like GW trying to say they're sorry for the DA model line. Apology almost accepted.



Varakir said:


> Looking forward to converting all the marines to sallies and remembering how to play


Good thing it comes with an awesome shrunken color rulebook! :shok:

(I was actually surprise a little)



Varakir said:


> Now, how to paint the chaos....


Been thinking about that too. Though I might wait to see what's in the codex. The rumors seem to suggest all sorts of things but I did like the Iron Legion look.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Karyudo-DS said:


> For some reason I wasn't expecting them to stop with the limited edition this soon if even at all.


I believe they cast the only run of the Chaplain before release day and then it sold as fast as it sold.


----------



## Spawner105

Yeah the Limited Set went fast it sold out August 29(I think) i had to get mine on Amazon which still had several.


----------



## Achaylus72

Just done the run around on other forum sites and boy are there a large population of whingers complaining about the new models. I just don't know why some remain in the hobby when they complain about a new range and what stunned me that most of the pathetic whingers hadn't even seen the new models or put any of them together, it seems that there are a core group within the hobby that complain no matter what GW does.

Sad really.


----------



## lokis222

Achaylus72 said:


> Just done the run around on other forum sites and boy are there a large population of whingers complaining about the new models. I just don't know why some remain in the hobby when they complain about a new range and what stunned me that most of the pathetic whingers hadn't even seen the new models or put any of them together, it seems that there are a core group within the hobby that complain no matter what GW does.
> 
> Sad really.


the models look sweet. my only complaint was that it took three full boxes before i got all the sprues. luckily, i opened at the store and they helped me out. the chaplain sprue was missing in the first two i opened. hell brute looks amazing.


----------



## Karyudo-DS

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I believe they cast the only run of the Chaplain before release day and then it sold as fast as it sold.


Yeah I've seen companies put out "limited edition" products only for them to end up being easy to get and not very limited at all. So kind of nice that not everyone buying into the game will have one of those. Though it would be nice if buying them were an option. I like how he comes on his own plastic sprue.


----------



## Wargame News Blog

Hi, I just found this in the Wayland Games Newsletter for the unlimited version

link


----------



## TheReverend

I thought the minis looked great, just a shame I collect neither of teh armies. I'll paint the chaos anyway for something different and turn the DA's into Space Wolves over the next week or two. And that Hell Brute... that is awesome!


----------



## The Son of Horus

The local store ordered 45 copies, all of which were the special edition. They didn't bother ordering the regular ones. :laugh: If someone's trying to get ahold of the special edition one and is having issues tracking one down, shoot me a PM.


----------



## Sethis

Total Wargamer appear to be having problems with their latest wave of Special Edition boxes. People have gotten emails saying that GW misled them (the shop) into thinking that they would be continued to be supplied with Limited Editions for 5 weeks after the release date, which was apparantly incorrect.


----------



## Varakir

Got my box today...woohoo!

Had to go with the regular edition in the end, but tbh i wasn't looking forward to sorting out the cape on the chaplain for a sallies conversion.

Snap fitted all my chaos together now and reminding myself how the hell to play this game before i get started on the conversions :victory:


----------

